# Car detailed reccomendations around Leicester



## Sp3no

A local Nissan dealership has done a right old number on the misses car. Every panel has been heavily scratched as part of their complimentary valet. It looks like the car was cleaned with a scouring pad. I'm currently going through the process of getting this rectified but need an independent local detailer to provide a quote for the work with the aim of getting them to rectify the damage and not let Nissan touch it. Can you recommend any one in the Leicester area who can do a professional job of removing the deep scratches with a full machine polish. I want it done properly not just a mop over with g3 from a body shop. The car was Diamond brighted too so will require new protection.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Summit Detailing

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246


----------



## Gleammachine

Scott at Beau Technique, hugely experienced and reputable.
http://www.beautechnique.co.uk/


----------



## Dan J

As per Gleammachines post.


----------

